# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Yachts in Gustavia Before New Years 2023

## EddyG

The Gustavia Harbour is filling up for New Years and these photos were taken this week.

----------


## EddyG

One more.

----------


## kent1994

Beautiful photos Ed.

----------


## EddyG

Clouds, sun and rain would come and go, so a challenge to get mostly sun this week. Thanks.

----------


## amyb

Ed you are on a roll.

----------


## cec1

Stunning photos!

----------


## GMP62

Awesome photos! Thanks for posting.

----------


## davesmom

Fantastic photos!!  Which one was ours, Gayle??  Just checking...

----------


## sandypants

Always stunning pics from you Ed! Thank you!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Full house! Nice photos!

----------


## rolltide

Ritz Carlton's new yacht *Evrima* should be anchored just offshore this morning.

----------


## JEK

> Ritz Carlton's new yacht *Evrima* should be anchored just offshore this morning.



 We were scheduled to sail on her back in October 2020, one of her first sailings. She finally made it underway in October 2022.  Many, many delays in the shipyard. Friends were onboard in October and said she is a work of technology art!

----------


## GMP62

> Fantastic photos!!  Which one was ours, Gayle??  Just checking...



Sailing Yacht A as I recall, Gina!!

 :Big Laugh:

----------


## davesmom

> Sailing Yacht A as I recall, Gina!!



OK, I am in!  Whatever you want!!

----------


## rolltide

Glad to hear your friends enjoyed.  We board her in Venice this June and head down to Athens.

----------


## cec1

> Glad to hear your friends enjoyed.  We board her in Venice this June and head down to Athens.



Sounds wonderful!

----------


## KevinS

This is not Evrima's first port visit in St Barth.  She was there in late-November too.

----------


## DCTravler

We were on Evrima earlier this year.  Well executed product.  Breaks many/most of the traditional cruise ship structure and rituals.  No buffet dining.  Dining outlets run like proper shoreside restaurants.   No cruise director, no shows, no lectures etc.  Not perfect (but what is) and not inexpensive, but groundbreaking in that industry.

----------


## cassidain

From Tradewind Aviation FB



remarkable photograph

----------


## amyb

A steady stream have been pulling out since 7am and I watched them heading to Nevis and St Kitts on my morning walk about while Phil tried to round up breakfast. Oh no Petite Colombe closed. Oh no not a croissant to be had at Choisy.

Fresh brewed coffee and the fresh Traditional baguette slathered in butter and a dollop of raspberry jam--PRICELESS!

----------

